
Embedding Lua in the Web - danschuller
http://starlight.paulcuth.me.uk/docs/embedding-lua-in-the-web
======
giancarlostoro
I still hope for a day where Lua is implemented into browsers themselves,
though this would set off the whole "but VBScript" arguments again, but at
least Lua is pretty much standardized and it can be compiled almost
everywhere. Not sure how much it would or wouldn't compliment the browsers DOM
and such though. If it were added just on experimental browsers just to test
it out and see it's upsides and downsides that would be great too, maybe in
Electron or Nw.js somehow?

I'm sure I'll get critical comments on this but it beats compiling Lua to JS
to make it convert itself back to JS. Maybe WebASM will be a solution for
this, but it's too soon to tell for me how reliable that is for now.

~~~
vardump
It's more elegant and technically sound than Javascript.

But I don't think it'll ever happen. There's just too much behind Javascript
and it's slowly catching up anyways.

~~~
etiene
Actually it will be possible once Web Assembly is out! I heard they have
already tested the Lua interpreter on it! (I need some confirmation of this
though! )

I'm reaaaaally excited for that!

------
daurnimator
Link is down. I assume it's about
[https://github.com/paulcuth/starlight](https://github.com/paulcuth/starlight)

I'm not sure what the current progress is like. Other projects to get lua in
the browser:

* moonshine.js - same author as the OP

* lua.vm.js - emscripten based (I maintain this one; I'd like to think of it's API as the "gold standard" for lua on the web. however it has issues around leaking references to the JS VM (to be solved when javascript gets WeakRef))

* brozula - abandoned

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
I think the emscripten/WebAssembly approach will win out. One of the the main
reasons why Lua is so good is because it's written in strict ANSI C. Porting
it to another language doesn't make sense.

------
TheGrassyKnoll
Broken for me: An error occurred in the application...

~~~
caffeinewriter
Found an archive of it:

[http://archive.is/5G7y7](http://archive.is/5G7y7)

Probably will have to pop open the JSBins as live ones to have them properly
function.

------
andrewshatnyy
Not too hot :(

